# [Wet Thumb Forum]-suggestions for small filter?



## TMStare (Feb 25, 2004)

hello,
I just got a 10 gallon tank I am planning on using mainly as a quarantine tank. I don't want to spend alot of money and co2 loss isn't an issue so im thinking a hang on back power filter is my best option. I know nothing at all about these type of filters except the only one i've owned (a 2nd hand whisper) sounded like it was grinding rocks all the time. Are any of them quiet at all? I mean can i get something cheap not have it sound like a blender??








Any suggestions?


----------



## TMStare (Feb 25, 2004)

hello,
I just got a 10 gallon tank I am planning on using mainly as a quarantine tank. I don't want to spend alot of money and co2 loss isn't an issue so im thinking a hang on back power filter is my best option. I know nothing at all about these type of filters except the only one i've owned (a 2nd hand whisper) sounded like it was grinding rocks all the time. Are any of them quiet at all? I mean can i get something cheap not have it sound like a blender??








Any suggestions?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, I think Penguin Bio-wheel series and Aquaclear series will do just fine for you. In particular, get the Aquaclear 'Mini'. I personally use it on all of my tanks, ranging from 10-gal to 29-gal. All are quiet, provided you do the periodic maintenance; check and wash motor, internal parts, etc...Very simple tasks. All are quiet and easy to operate. Both the Penguin and Aquaclear are my favorite, mainly because of their easiness and also efficiency on small tanks. You won't be disappointed with either one









Paul


----------



## sjogren1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll second the Marineland Penguin Bio-Wheels. I run a 125 (125 gph) on my kids 10 gallon, very quiet, easy and fits well. I like the Hagen AquaClear MINI (100 gph) also, it's easier to use other types of media (in filter media bag).

** Roger S. **


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum TM,

If this is a true quarantine tank then just get a small sponge filter and a small pump. Most times our best-layed plans for a dedicated quarantine tank go awry and we create another fulltime tank, lol. 

If this is a permanent tank then the previous suggestions are all good. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Brucifer (Feb 3, 2003)

My 5.5 gal quarantine tank has a pump and sponge filter. I squeeze the sponge a few times when I change the water so maintenance only takes a few seconds.

I just added an Aquaclear Mini to a 7 gal bowfront. I keep the filter media in an onion bag so it's easy to pull out and swish around in the water from water changes. The lip is also cut off so it won't be a problem if I add CO2 to this tank later on down the road. It's quiet.

----------------------------
20 gal; 50/50 Flourite/Tahitian Moon sand; AH Supply 1x55 W kit in custom canopy; pressurized CO2 w/ DIY external, inline reactor; Fluval 204 w/ FilterMax III prefilter; Pro Heat II


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Hi Brucifer,

I just want to say you're a very practical hobbyist and suspect you'll be sharing lots of good ideas with us!

Thanks,,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## ChicagoAndy (Jan 24, 2004)

I agree if it's just for quarantine any cheapie will do, but you know how that goes... you may someday actually want to use the setup for show and then you'll need another! I love the EHEIM Liberty. Had it for years without a single glitch or as much as a hum. Planning on getting another to set my son up with his first tank.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

you could use a Penquin mini rated up to a 20G tank...They work great and are quiet.

Don't buy...Adopt a homeless dog or cat from your local shelter or rescue group.


----------



## TMStare (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks everyone
I'm probably going to go with the aquaclear mini. I like the idea of the water going from the bottom up. I'm sure the penguin probably would be better for bio filtration but it seems to me like the wheel would cause more water noise. And i agree about the eheim I got a classic model a few weeks ago for my 30 gal to replace the "whisper" and I'd have to say,so far, it lives up to everything people say about it. but as far as making this tank into a show tank... I can't even afford what i've already got









Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Actually you are wrong, haha







The bio-wheel is actually surprisingly quiet. I never had one but I frequently visited a lfs that had them. But anyhow, Aquaclear mini wouldn't be a wrong choice, either







Like those before me said, if it's just a quarantine tank then you might not need something this 'fancy'. But it never hurts to go for something better, especially if you have the budget for it.

Paul


----------

